# Big kentucky buck



## Kyfisherman1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Here is what a kentucky deer looks like! 













Killed several years ago here in Carter county, KY. a nice one, killed in my uncles yard


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great buck...BUT...there are probably 10 to 1 bucks like that in Ohio...nice buck though.


----------



## Kyfisherman1 (Mar 22, 2007)

10 - 1 nahhh you under estimate the state really.. the area i live in has a lot of good deer just like se ohio, and western ky is true midwest whitetail country... 

lots of big bucks killed around where i live each year. a lot over 160 and a few in the 190plus range


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

No, no, here's a photo of an adverage Kentucky Buck


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

LOL....Nice Fishman, Nice!


----------



## Kyfisherman1 (Mar 22, 2007)

maybe you guys should look and see who is #2 this year in number of boone and crockett entries per sq. mile, Kentucky #1 is Illinois


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

I agree with Kyfisherman.... Kentucky is rapidly growing more famous for its number of quality deer.... take a look at the last 5 years.... more and more you hear of bucks that are scoring very high.... I belive in the next few years it will be another state which is seen a trophy deer hunting destination


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

My buddy has 150 acres in Elliot County and we have seen a few good bucks down there.

CG


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

That's a gorgeous buck in any state, in my book.


----------



## Kyfisherman1 (Mar 22, 2007)

elliot county is south of me, by 30 miles probably.. I live in the northern part of carter county, on the lewis county line.. big deer are here for sure


----------

